# What weekend is the running bear in North Bay?



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*when*

running bear aug 7 and 8th on site camping primitive.. toilets no showeres lake near by... great food and great shoot great people...


----------



## trapper1 (Nov 9, 2004)

I'll second that:thumbs_up
see ya there Ted


----------



## mike106 (Mar 12, 2007)

*north bay shoot*

one of the best shoots around can't wait :darkbeer:


----------



## btmckay (Dec 7, 2003)

There is a campsite that's less than 5 mins away. Its less than $20 a nite for a tent site, I do believe. My wife and I have stayed there the last 2 yrs. Its nice and clean and has showers:thumbs_up In the past if you didn't get to the shoot early on friday camping was full, so we decided to stay at the campgrounds I do believe the name is Dreany Haven(if it isn't its Dreamy Haven:wink
Brian


----------



## HyperFlow (Jul 25, 2009)

Last year there was a bunch of campers and tents on site. Not sure how much it was or what not but there was a bunch of ppl camping on site.

It is a great shoot, i really injoyed it last year even tho my nervs got the best of me.


----------



## 56Bearbow (Jun 5, 2008)

How much do they charge to shoot and camp at running bear?


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

Ya, if anyone has more information on this shoot, could you please post it here.

Thanks


----------



## dmarwick (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanks for all the information guys. I'd like to know if you can book sites at the shoot ahead of time for camping or if it is first come first serve. 

Who would a guy call to find out all this stuff?


----------



## #1 big archer (Mar 21, 2008)

*3-D targets @ the running bear*

does any one know if the mid section will be replaced this year on the 3-D targets???


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

#1 big archer said:


> does any one know if the mid section will be replaced this year on the 3-D targets???



What happened? Were there some arrows blowing through the targets, or just couldn't see the lines for the 10's and 12's?


----------



## HyperFlow (Jul 25, 2009)

Theres a few targets the lines are hard to see but you can see them on all of them. We didn;t have any problems with blowing trew any targets and we we;re all shooting 70lbs bows.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*camping*

camping is a first come first served... no charge for camping other than ric and carl charge a beer from each person for the show lol lol ...shoot 30 bucks dinner sat included reservations not needed.. and like 80 targets to shoot over 2 days if I remember right.. just show up... and I picked up some fire works in the states.... bigger and better lol lol mmmmmmm bigger rockets...


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*special venue*



CLASSICHUNTER said:


> camping is a first come first served... no charge for camping other than ric and carl charge a beer from each person for the show lol lol ...shoot 30 bucks dinner sat included reservations not needed.. and like 80 targets to shoot over 2 days if I remember right.. just show up... and I picked up some fire works in the states.... bigger and better lol lol mmmmmmm bigger rockets...


I guess I should of explained this is for a regular tourny... the running bear also includes a gourmet dinner sat night so prices should be adjusted accordingly for children who are eating dinner as well... more lemon mirange pies please... lol


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

What's the name of the club that holds this event? Trying to find a contact person or something.

Thanks


----------



## F/F 3Der (Mar 23, 2008)

Maxtor said:


> What's the name of the club that holds this event? Trying to find a contact person or something.
> 
> Thanks


North Bay Archers is the name of the club, but there was no listings in the OAA contact list at this time.
If I remember the shoot site is at the North Bay Rod and Gun Club


----------



## Baldini (Mar 7, 2005)

It's hosted at the North Bay Rifle & Revolver Club right on hwy 17, just west of the west end of Centennial Crescent on the south side of the highway.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*phone # north bay*

# in 2010 oaa book is northbay archers is 705 476-1463 Ming Fong was contact and chief cook and a grand chef he is... more lemon mirange pies can I buy one in advance lol lol


----------



## pointystik (Aug 7, 2007)

*Running Bear, North Bay*

Hi people. The phone number is correct, the name is wrong. The new contact for the Running Bear is Barry Descheno, Vice Pres. of the club.

Failing that, try Fred Robinson at 705-776-2936. Fred is President of the Club.

Ted your flattery will not get you a pie in advance. As a matter of fact, I am not sure if the lady that previously baked the pies, will be doing so this year.

Directions provided by Baldini are exact. (thanks)

pointystik


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

Great. Thanks for all the info. We plan on making a trip down this year and checking this shoot out :thumbs_up


----------

